# hey guys



## darkcity (May 5, 2009)

hey people,

i haven't been writing regularly for a year, but it's a public holiday today and i had a chance to sit back and reflect on some of my older writing for a while. pretty scary to see where my head was at months or years ago.

i started out at strangeminds.com a few years ago (shit, almost ten years ago), but the webmaster is lame and failed to complete a site redesign that was "under construction" and "top secret" for about a year.

that's it for me. i'm 25 and male, born in america, lived in australia and America, currently living in Seoul, South Korea as an English teacher. Look forward to checkin out some writers here as well as posting some of my own stuff.


----------



## fantasy girl (May 5, 2009)

hi darkcity

welcome to WF


----------



## DarkDyer (May 5, 2009)

Hey Darkcity... hope you aren't as shadowy of a figure as I am... 

What genre do you write?

Welcome to WF.


----------



## Nickie (May 5, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## fantasy girl (May 5, 2009)

Darkcity i will advise you to say fantasy or Darkdyer might just have a hissy fit. *chuckles quietly*


----------



## DarkDyer (May 5, 2009)

Ouch. I feel the burn of that comment.  *Chuckles right back*


----------



## blackthorn (May 5, 2009)

Hey man! Welcome to the site!


----------



## fantasy girl (May 5, 2009)

Darkdyer, you gotta admit. it is true though


----------



## DarkDyer (May 5, 2009)

True? Yes. An appreciated fact? No. Gonna change? HELL NO!



*throws a hissy fit at FG*


----------



## fantasy girl (May 5, 2009)

boo hoo *throws a hissy fit back*


----------



## DarkDyer (May 5, 2009)

Oh! *throws down his books* You wanna go? Huh? Bring it, Miss Prissy Fantasy Girl!


----------



## fantasy girl (May 5, 2009)

*in fits on the floor*


----------



## Strotha (May 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## DarkDyer (May 5, 2009)

*laughs maniacally* I have taken over this thread! All the ladies fall head over heels to the floor in front of me!


----------



## fantasy girl (May 5, 2009)

Darkdyer, im starting to worry about you. lol


----------



## Nefieslab (May 5, 2009)

... three things. 

One. Awesome way to dominate a thread. Hissy fits. Honestly? 

Two. Fantasy kinda sucks to be honest... almost no original writers in the genre anymore.

Three. Welcome to WF Darkcity.


----------



## DarkDyer (May 5, 2009)

Three Responses.

1. I am the lord of this thread. No nonsense while I reign. You must leave.

2. YOU suck. Fantasy rocks. You are in our fantasy RPG, are you not?

3. I forgot.


----------



## fantasy girl (May 5, 2009)

i agree, ace way to dominate a thread


----------



## Nefieslab (May 5, 2009)

DarkDyer said:


> Three Responses.
> 
> 1. I am the lord of this thread. No nonsense while I reign. You must leave.
> 
> ...


 

1. REVOLUTION!
2. No you! (the ultimate come back lol)
3. ...
4. Number three can be ignored lol


----------



## DarkDyer (May 5, 2009)

1. I squash your pitiful revolution. Weakling. Your pitiful singing is no match for the power of shadows.

2. Bwahahahaha!

3. YOUR MOM!

4. Ignorant? Is that what you call yourself!

Off topic: What will darkcity say when he sees his poor thread? Technically, I own him. :lol:


----------



## darkcity (May 5, 2009)

well i hate to ruin everyone's party, but i absolutely hate fantasy movies and fantasy writing. can't relate to it, it's boring, and i'm an adult. never finished a harry potter or lord of the rings movie. i think i opened each book once to look at the writing style and quickly closed it thereafter.

in response to earlier question, i don't know what genre i write anymore. i guess prose. short little bursts of genius that no one else seems to be able to see [sarcasm]. cynical stuff. but i'm trying to not be cynical, just "real". haven't made a lot of progress.

i've had writer's block for the good part of four years. Deepak Chopra said that creativity is born out of discontent, so i'd like to believe that i'm just content now, rather than talentless.

i must say, the writer's workshop is impressive. honest advice, and mature consideration of the advice.


----------



## Nefieslab (May 5, 2009)

DarkDyer said:


> 1. I squash your pitiful revolution. Weakling. Your pitiful singing is no match for the power of shadows.
> 
> 2. Bwahahahaha!
> 
> ...


 
1. I used shadow manipulation in an RP in writing Challenge before you even joined WF. James Johnson was Death for f*ck's sake! You're a weakling compared to him!

2. you call that an evil dictator laugh?! You sicken me!

3. Your mom sucks. And she's not very good.

4. Enlightened by shadows more like it 

Off topic: yeah... i feel sorry for him until i remember... he's new. This is his trial by fire! 
Or by fantasy fans. Same diff


----------



## DarkDyer (May 5, 2009)

*hangs head in shame*

Sorry, Darkcity.


----------



## Nefieslab (May 5, 2009)

it'll be okay Dyer... I remember my first time at dominating a thread... it is addictive lol


----------



## Calixto (May 5, 2009)

Hey there! Welcome to the Forums. 


--
Calixto


----------



## Mistique (May 5, 2009)

Welcome Darkcity, I like your nick  but too bad about the not liking fantasy thing  I will try hard to forget you said that


----------



## Red_Venus (May 5, 2009)

Okay, anybody who chooses a pic of Chris Farley from the Chip-n-Dale sketch off Saturday Night Live for his avatar has got to be cool! Welcome to the forum, dude!

venus


----------



## DarkDyer (May 6, 2009)

I'll have to start my own thread to show my dominance.


----------



## fantasy girl (May 6, 2009)

good idea, maby then you could leave poor darkcity alone. lol


----------



## DarkDyer (May 6, 2009)

I don't think he minds too much. Otherwise he would have flamed us. But then again... he's strictly no magic...


----------



## fantasy girl (May 6, 2009)

just leave tho poor guy alone Dd. lol


----------



## DarkDyer (May 7, 2009)

*sighs*

Ok.


----------



## fantasy girl (May 7, 2009)

theres a good boy
*chuckles loudly*


----------



## DarkDyer (May 7, 2009)

*glares at Fantasy Girl*

Bad little girls always get their punishment.


----------



## Nefieslab (May 7, 2009)

dude! Children use (or can at least) this site! keep it to the pms


----------



## DarkDyer (May 7, 2009)

Dude! I didn't mean it that way! Why do you take EVERYTHING I say wrong?


----------



## fantasy girl (May 7, 2009)

i am a child


----------



## DarkDyer (May 7, 2009)

... I forgive you?


----------

